# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Doppelgänger

## Calypso

I had a very interesting nightmare today during a short nap,

It had a demon in it that im going to refer to as a Doppelgänger.

I was with a sqaud sized element, 6 or 7 so soldiers. We wernt in kit (gear) just had on various camo chlothing and I remember i had my rifle with me and a mag loaded. we were posted in some sort of a castle, but it the interior was modern, if i can remember correctly. I dont know why we were there.

My squad consisted of about 7 people all fictional (i knew them like brothers in my dream though) but 1 person, another soldier i know named oberlies. Our leader was a major.

I just remember walking around this house/castle, and there was a large almost midevil looking box hanging from the celing from chains. one of the soldiers reported to me that it contained a demon or monster. I was fear full at this time. 

My dream gets a little hazy but ill pick up after I found out the demon had killed 2 of our soldiers, I watched the 2nd one be consumed and ground into blood and bones, I watched his parts spew everyplace. I had the thought in my head "why dont we burn the box with the demon or shoot it or something,"
but for some odd reason i didnt speak up about it.

Then I rmember stairing at the box and it started ratteling, and it opened the demon poped his head out and it was the head of oberlies but with a cloth tied around its eyes and where the eyes would be the cloth was darkened in. I freaked out and asked one of the other soldier on my "team" why it looked like our commrade, he told me (and for some reason he knows this) That the demon before it hunts and consumes you it takes your image. (I knew the demons true form was gross and vile looking like a cross between nosferatu and a gremlin.) I heard this and the major assigned a security detail to protect oberlies. We went around the castle looking for something, there was some kind of mission although it wasnt clear to me. 

In wat seemed like 20 minutes had elapsed in the dream scinario, i came back to the main room with the demon's box, and one of the soldiers had told me the box was empty, it was open with no demon inside, this is when we had realised that our fellow soldier oberlies was dead and the deamon had been posing as him for the last 10 minutes or so, we had been talking to the demon, not oberlies. 

He had disappeard off somplace. I had a horrible feeling that I would be next to die. The major decided to call in a missle strike (lol) so we evac'd the castle and about 15 missiles came in over the horizon and blew the castle to pieces. I remember thinking the demon is still alive in the rubble.

Then a Ltc. Come up to our lead element the "major" and tells him "I didnt authorize a missle strike!" We tried to convince the ltc that there was a demon inside the castle but he wouldnt buy it.

Thats all i remember.

I dont know what you guys think of this but it was intense for a nap dream

BTW im a soldier stationed at Fob War Horse, Iraq

Tell me what you think...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Goddam man.  Firstly, I salute you for serving.

Have you ever had dreams like this before? If so what were they like?  Did you talk to the demon? if so what did it say?

----------


## Calypso

> Goddam man.  Firstly, I salute you for serving.
> 
> Have you ever had dreams like this before? If so what were they like?  Did you talk to the demon? if so what did it say?




No this isnt the first demon i have encountered and not all of them are the same type of demon.

I do recall speaking with the demon in its true form (for a very short time) as well as in the form of my friend, I spoke with it as my friend for what seemed a good 10 or 15 minutes, allthough i dont recall the conversation i do recall the fact the demon was impersonating him, so the conversation with him was normal, The other charicters in my dream seemed to conversate with the demon in human form as well not knowing it wasnt oberlies.

Untill for some reason one of the soldiers seemed to realize that it had been the demon all along, and by that time he was gone.

The dream was 9/10 on the logic scale, all physics were realistic, everything seemed fairly real, with the exception of calling a missle strike, that a bit far fetched.

The setting was like the feeling of being in a haunted house but the castle didnt have the appearance of a haunted house, we feared this demon, I dont know why i didnt shoot it

Anyway most "nightmares" i have are usually more apocalyptical scinarios, dealing with things on a larger scale, no specific to a single monster or demon. like a zombie outbreak or something. I have had dreams the are entirly red, like looking though a red lense.
But on the subject of this dream i have drempt of another demon, once again it was chasing a group of us made of fictional people and real people i know in life. We were running from a vampiric like demon, dont know what to call him. 3 people and I we ran to a house to seek shelter but the house was locked, one of the people had the key, so we got inside. The demon somehow managed to come inside after us. so we doubled back out. we ran down the street and tried to make it to a different "safehouse" that we knew of, we got there to the entrance, and right then a car pulls up and its a bunch of my old friends, there armed with weapons, my friend hands me a shotgun. I see a girl in the back i know that i usse to have a crush on. I told her we might die and we might as well make out now, so we did. than another one of my friends outside the car yelled that he saw the demon approaching. so we got out and enterd the safe house, however it wasnt complete. so we kept digging out the wall to reach the other side, dont ask. They closed the door behind me and we could hear the demon pounding and scratching at the door, like nothing i have ever heard before. thats all i remember of that one.

lots of dreams involving a different demon/monster, a group of allies, and guns

----------


## Baron Samedi

Now kick its ass.

----------


## TempletonEsquire

Interesting dream, the hopelessness of the situation must have been frustrating since the demon could be anyone so why trust anyone?  

Could this demon be your shadow or the shadows of your friends?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_%28psychology%29

It would seem so especially since once the demon has beaten you, it will resume your form and will be essentially you without your set of values.  Being in a squad must be a regimented lifestyle full of the stresses of following rules, yet this demon follows no rules other then to survive on its own and obliterate all obstacles, which one could reason is closer akin to nature.

----------

